# running gentoo on xen 4.1 and linux 3

## nivw

well, I am used to gentoo but very new to xen.

I am seeking to run the hypervisor(dom0) using minimal gentoo setup, and create two guest os(domU).

one domU for my testing of new software , and the other in case the first dies.

I tried most guides on the web and found some missing points. as I still can't use domU after three weeks, i want to note some issues and later may publish a current howto.

1. xvda - when installing the domU one must use xvda instead of sda1. this appies to the xen config file, and the /etc/fstab file.

2. use genkernel to create a kernel for your domU. I couldnt boot without it

3. in the domU file system , edit /etc/inittab and change:

# SERIAL CONSOLES

s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 hvc0 vt100

but I boot in to a read only file system

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
> 
> Linux version 3.0.0-rc5 (root@mojhito) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Thu Jul 14 19:09:04 IDT 2011
> ...

 

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

I have no idea how to succeed with XEN - Kernel 3.0.

I understand you are attempting with domU installed on a real partition.

According to XEN wiki access to real partition is something very new ...

I guess only few have proper knowledge how to solve such an issue, if any ...

If you are really new to XEN I can only recommend you start with the previous kernel (2.36.34-xx if I remember correctly)

Although I may not be sparing CPU as much as the latest, as well as requiring two kernel configuration ( dom0 + domU),

I can assure it is stable, mature  and full featured.

Once you have achieved such a configuration, you can pursue with trying to configure a 3.0 kernel for each side.

Hope this can help.

Thanks for your attention

----------

## meyerm

Are you using a pvops-setup? I just tried to switch to kernel-3.0 and xen-4.1 and am even too stupid to get my xend running with this new kernel again  :Wink: 

```
dantooine ~ # /etc/init.d/xend start

 * Starting xenstored daemon ...

xc: error: Could not obtain handle on privileged command interface (2 = No such file or directory): Internal error

FATAL: Failed to open connection to hypervisor: No such file or directory

 * Setting domain0 name record

xenstore-write: xs_open: No such file or directory                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting xenconsoled daemon ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Can't start xend - this is not a privileged domain.

 * ERROR: xend failed to start

dantooine ~ # 
```

```
dantooine ~ # ls -l /dev/xen*

crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 62 Jul 29 23:21 /dev/xen!evtchn

crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 60 Jul 29 23:21 /dev/xen!gntalloc

crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 61 Jul 29 23:21 /dev/xen!gntdev

/dev/xen:

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 10, 62 Jul 29 23:21 evtchn

crw------- 1 root root 10, 60 Jul 29 23:21 gntalloc

crw------- 1 root root 10, 61 Jul 29 23:21 gntdev

dantooine ~ #
```

M

----------

## meyerm

OK, at least the afore mentioned problem of mine has been solved. I need to activate the legacy /proc/xen-compatibility. Then it starts... now let's see if I hit the same problems you mentioned.

----------

